# Rlt History Gallery ?



## gravedodger (Feb 15, 2004)

This is specifically for Roy but I'm sure others will have some input as well.

I'd like to know if you ever intend to put up an RLT history page with a gallery and dates Roy ? .... I'm a fairly recent convert (12 months or so) to the RLT range and am very proud of my humble collection so far ... and i'm not finished yet by the way









.... and being a johnny come lately here I've noticed there are "RLT" numbers / models missing from your products page, which I fully understand since they've probably been sold out etc but it would be nice for a history section to be available so that anoraks like me can browse and oggle .... especially if one appears second hand









The currect Gallery site is great resorce but I'm more thinking of details and specs of the watches to go along with loads of pictures.

I'm also a bit of a Seiko fan and always enjoy finding a fan site with old models and release dates etc


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Maybe one day but I just do not have the time at the moment.


----------



## gravedodger (Feb 15, 2004)

aaah well .... just thought I'd ask







maybe in the not too distant future


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Between the RLT sales site and the Photo Gallery you can very nearly get a full history of the models, although I've no idea at all about dates I'm afraid.

I think (e&oe







) the only ones missing from the sales site are:

RLT1, 2 and 3 which are the original divers models. I've no idea of specifications.

RLT5 originally had a 17 jewel ETA 2824-2 movement. The latest one is 25 jewel.

RLT6 originally did not have the 24 hour dial markings.

RLT8







I can't remember what this one is!

RLT10 looked exactly like the RLT9 but used a 17 jewel mechanical Vostok movement.

RLT14 used a Mido chronometer movement but I'm not sure exactly which one.

"RLT-Stan" - one of a kind. You'll have to ask Stan about that one


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

rhaythorne said:


> RLT8
> 
> 
> 
> ...


RLT8 Valjoux 7750 chronograph, only 10 made ( I think) very








IMHO.....










Actually I`m sure forum members could easily come up with photos of all the models after the 1st three and there is a photo of at least one of those floating round the forum somewhere.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

The RLT that Roy made for me is based on the RLT5 with 25 jewel 2824-2 movement and a refinished NOS 1950's Gruen dial.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Thanks lads, I knew I could rely on you









By the way, as an amendment to my list above, the original RLT6 dial was completely different to the current one.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Here`s the back of my RLT8 with engraved rotor


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Stan said:


> The RLT that Roy made for me is based on the RLT5 with 25 jewel 2824-2 movement and a refinished NOS 1950's Gruen dial.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is a very smart watch Stan









OK guys why not do a show of your RLT`s some of which as we know are slighly different to standard


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Just a quick and dirty one of the original RLT6. I was wearing this one earlier today.







The case is a little more polished than when it came to me.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Heres my bog standard completely unmodified 17 jewel RLT5 for comparison with Stan`s beauty


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Here`s the back of my RLT8 with engraved rotor
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not keen on the engraving Mac.























I must stop taking the *iss?

Naah.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Stan said:


> Not keen on the engraving Mac.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why? you do it so well
















BTW Nice looking `6` there Stan


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Danke. Das ist ein kompliment.









I like the RLT5 with the white dial, do the hands have a black surround then Mac?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Stan said:


> Danke. Das ist ein Kompliment.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sure do Stan, very striking I think









I love the simple honesty of this watch









And your welcome, sorry my german is complete


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Ok its late I`m bored and this thread is a good excuse for me to inflict the latest photos of my RLT family on you all so nah!
















RLT18 Special based on the RLT5 but with the 25 jewel version of the 2824-2 .....


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

RLT13 Special .....


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Very nice Mac.









I fancy an RLT12 arabic numbers with a white dial, black hour/ minute hands but with a black seconds hand with a red spear tip. Very English.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

RLT 14 01/12 Chronometer Special, originally white faced now with RLT16 dial

Fitted with Mido Certified chronometer movement


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Stan said:


> Very nice Mac.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Stan, the `12`s` are good and as you say Very English


----------



## gravedodger (Feb 15, 2004)

Thanks lads for the input,







some fantastic shots.

Seeing watches from different angles and lights can really enhance and bring out lines and curves sometimes missed







fantastic.

btw Stan .... that 5 really is something else


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

RLT69 Special with hands from an O & W MP2801 copied from a `69 Roy made for NIN......










#007/100 as its my 7th RLT


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

gravedodger said:


> btw Stan .... that 5 really is something elseÂ
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks GD, I love it. And I know I will have good back up if I need it.









I'm certain this RLT doesn't copy anything from from that "other" stable.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

And lastly my completely unmodified RLT11














....










Grave dogger you welcome glad you like them









I think my photos might be improving









Thanks to Roy for making such great watches and providing such fantastic service









Anyone else want to share?


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

btw Mac that strap on your one hander would look the dogs on the carbon fiber dial.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

pg tips said:


> btw Mac that strap on your one hander would look the dogs on the carbon fiber dial.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Paul, re the strap, your right I`d forgotten about it, actually the one on the `14` is the same type just turned inside out as I felt the smooth look suited it better


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I like that RLT11, it looks a bit like the O&W Cougar. But not that much.









So the RLT11 is purported to be a rip off of the DN? I don't see why.









It's a lot slimmer and not aimed at the same market, surely?

But what do I know? I'm into vintage, non-divers stuff.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Stan said:


> I like that RLT11, it looks a bit like the O&W Cougar. But not that much.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stan























Thank you and goodnight


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Sleep tight.









I hope you stay within the light side of the astral plain whilst you sleep.









I mostly do, but if I stray I have some help to bring me back.









See my avatar.


----------



## gravedodger (Feb 15, 2004)

hey Mach ... your photo of the 11 is very possibly the best one i've seen, whatever light source you've used it has captured a richness I hadn't seen before.

Maybe I'll handle one IRL someday


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

No mention of the RLT4 anywhere here







This is still Roy's best watch, gents! Here's mine, apologies for the crap photo. As I look back at these early photo efforts, I realise how far I've come...then I look at the photos I took Monday and realise how I've got to go

























No modifications needed - it's perfect as it is!

And of course, this little house warming gift:










I'm witholding further pics of my '69 until the review is ready.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I knew someone would come up with a photo of the RLT4 Colin, a real beaut of a watch.










I just wish there was an undated version







I`d even pay more money for one like that ( excuse me I seem to be knee deep in hints here)
















BTW I`m still not sure about your little friend
















Gravedogger thanks, I`m glad you like the `11` pic.

It was a very quick shot taken under a flurescent light with the camera`s ( a Canon G3) white balance set accordingly, it`s `Vivid Colour` feature on and then the contrast increased using photoshop.


----------



## Ron Jr (Sep 10, 2003)

Here's a pic of my RLT-11 the only RLT I own right now, this will change when my Carbon comes in. It does like to be photographed.


----------



## gravedodger (Feb 15, 2004)

whoaaa !







... stunning shot Ron


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

gravedodger said:


> whoaaa !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll second that.


----------



## Ron Jr (Sep 10, 2003)

Thanks taken with my old Nikon 995. Sorry it's so big I tried resizing it in Photobucket but it was still to big.


----------

